# Oxygen Hackers..How to make your own Nitrox



## bmoore

tunis


----------



## sealark

You forgot about the annual lease fee for the bottle is $75. Plus you need two cylinders to cascade and use a bottle below the 445 (not 415) PSI required for 32%. Plus the cost of an analyzer to check the mix. Then the expense ofgoing and getting the big O2 cylinders. Unless you dive a lot of Nitrox it isn't worth mixing your own. I also mix my own anduse over 200 fills a year and it is well worth it for me.


----------



## bmoore

MMmm I was unaware of the annual lease fee. Will have to look more closley at that. 

I don't have a "cascade" system. Just one bottle, one whip and one tank to put it in.

Plus the dive shops that I top them off at analyzes the mix for me....no charge. So I dont have an analyzer...yet.

This is not a perfect, professional nitrox mixing system by a long shot but it works well for me, saves me $$$$ and allows me total control over what mix I need.

Sounds like you got the "higher end model"!:clap


----------



## CurtyV22

Yea those where some pretty "SUPRISING" mixes, and that might be the largest guage I have ever seen!


----------



## sealark

Bmoore, Yes your system works and I will hand it to you for having the smarts to set it up. Buy having two bottles you can mix a partial fill without bleeding down the tank to zero. Plus you can empty the low bottle to below 50 psi buy cascading when one bottle gets below 445 psi. Check out in Vince Harlows book how to make an o2 analyzer they are simple and cost around $80 to make. I the most expensive item is the sensor unit. I have one I made and has been working great for many years. Any questions just PM me...


----------



## bmoore

Thanks Sealark I will look into it and may be hitting you up for some more info!


----------



## FishinFL

What do you do to ensure that all of your gear is safe for oxygen?

I know O2 and oil or a bad set of o-rings can make a BIG boom.......


----------



## Evensplit

While NITROX blending is not rocket science, Brian has simplified the proces a bit, and left out some safety issues. If anyone wants to see how to do it, you're welcome to come by MBT anytime, and we'll show you how it's done, and we'll help point out some important safety issues. Our system is not much more than a fancier version of Brian's, BUT, HOW you do it makes all the difference.

Anyone can mix it, but doing it correctly and efficiently is another matter altogether. How many O2 fills to 418do you get out of the singleABO bottle? Add the lease fee. Add the cost of the air top. How many Nitrox fills do you have to do to make it worth while by saving $3 each? (MBT's NITROX Fill Card price per fill is $8). 

For those that want to do it yourself, PLEASE learn what you're doing and do it safely! There was a guy in Mobile that nearly killed himself a few years back because he was "garage filling" and screwed it up and wound up diving a ridiculously high ppo2.

The Oxy Hackers guide is a great book and I highly recommend it! I also recommend getting some formal training before trying many of the tricks themselves. This stuff can kill you if it's not done correctly.


----------



## sealark

Evensplit is 100% correct any line that touches higher O2 % must be cleaned and it's just not worth the added yearly expenses and buying the extra required gear especially thr monitor to check the mixes unless you use a lot of nitrox every year. You just about have to have your own compressor to make it worth it. Hell the cost to drive to the dive shop and have the O2 topped off will cost more than a nitrox fill with the gas prices for your vehicle!!


----------



## spearfisher

Their regulator manual is pretty good too. It's a little outdated for some of the current regs, but it gives a pretty good explaination of how a basic piston and diaphragm regulator works, and it gives some good tips on servicing. I do think that once most people take a look at all the tools that are required to correctly repair a reg, and how difficult if can be to get some of the replacement parts they realise that it is something that needs to be done at a dive shop by trained professionals, but there are some out there that have the knowledge and the means. If nothing else, it is a good source of information.


----------



## Brandy

Sealark, put up that pick of how not to mix nitrox. I think it was you that had an accident a few years back. I think it was a hot spot in your pipeing.

Im a doit yourself guy also Brian. Just as long as your safe and always analyze you will be fine.

How much for a fill??? :bowdown


----------



## sealark

> *Brandy (6/24/2008)*Sealark, put up that pick of how not to mix nitrox. I think it was you that had an accident a few years back. I think it was a hot spot in your pipeing.


Brandy Thanks for bringing up bad memories, This is what can happen when the O2 valve is opened accidently too FAST when filling. And I do mean accidently. It does make a big bang and will contaminate any tank being filled with a burnt smoke odor that takes a lot of cleaning to remove. Plus it could kill you I was lucky and only had to wash my shorts out!! Here is a picture of the fitting that blew not to mention the Gauge that was ruined. BE CAREFUL and charge those tanks slow!! Or better yet just pay the slightly higher than there cost for a fill.


----------



## bmoore

Hey Evensplit,

The MBT nitrox fill card with 8.00 a fill...is that for any % o2 that you want or strictly 32%.

What would you charge for to fill a bottle with pure, 100% o2? Would that be 8.00 as well? Or say to custom mix a blend?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bmoore (6/28/2008)*Hey Evensplit,
> 
> The MBT nitrox fill card with 8.00 a fill...is that for any % o2 that you want or strictly 32%.
> 
> What would you charge for to fill a bottle with pure, 100% o2? Would that be 8.00 as well? Or say to custom mix a blend?


From their site:<P align=left>*10 FILL NITROX (UP TO 36%)CARD - $80*


----------



## Evensplit

We'll fill anything up to 40% at the card price. 100% fill is $24.

The guys that dive a lot usually buy the 3 for 2 special, which puts the individual fill cost down to just over $5 per fill.


----------



## Clay-Doh

buy 2, get one free. Cant beatit, thats what I do. $160 gets U 30 fills. Thats only $5.33 per fill, and air is what, $4?


----------



## bmoore

My rig has almost paid for itselfthen, and the bottle is 1/2 empty.

6 fills @100 % 02 * 24.00 = 144

10 nitrox fills at 5.00 = 50.00 ttl 194.00

Now say we start throwing trimix into the equation......


----------



## jspooney

Brian...I think it's time for Bill to buy you and me some Chinese food.


----------



## bmoore

Pm'ed ya bud.


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *bmoore (7/1/2008)*My rig has almost paid for itselfthen, and the bottle is 1/2 empty.
> 
> 6 fills @100 % 02 * 24.00 = 144
> 
> 10 nitrox fills at 5.00 = 50.00 ttl 194.00
> 
> Now say we start throwing trimix into the equation......




As of right now though, arent you still paying $4 for the air fills to "top off" after you get the oxegen you want in them? I know you said you were getting a compressor, but until so, I am paying only $1.33 more than you for a nitrox fill, but actually not even that much, cuz you have your oxegen you are paying for.

And dont forget to figure in your 220 volt electric, and the very expensive filters that are only good for so many fills once you do get a compressor.

To save _*maybe*_, when it said and done, $2.50 a fill? I think you just like the satisfaction of "stickin it the man" and "not being dependent on fat corporate America"!

hee hee

Now on pure O2 fills, I definately see the savings.


----------



## bmoore

Nope don't pay for air fills to top em off. I am not so sure about a compressor...I might go in with several guys and get one. And yes I definitley like "sticking to the man"...lord knows he has stuck it to us ...right Clay? oke

Not quite the reponses I expected. Its not for everyone. Such is life.

I checked with two owners of dive shops before doing so..both didn't mind. I didn't want to "step on any toes".

Tunis


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh I love stickin it to the man!! I was just kidding with ya Brian. And I doubt dive shops would really mind, hell, Evensplit even told ya a good book to read.

But if your getting your air fills free, then you are saving even on the 40% and lower mixes.


----------

